# what MBTI type is James Blake (the producer, not the tennis player)



## Areevey (Jan 13, 2011)

I am a huge fan of James Blake. I find his music moving and deeply emotional. (And I might have a slight crush on him .)

After watching several interviews of him, I find myself trying to decipher his personality. He is definitely an introvert, as evidenced by his constantly looking away from the interviewer, looking down, darting his eyes about. The effort it takes for him to be interviewed is quite palpable, despite the fact that he definitely seems genuinely kind. I've also read several interviewers describe him as shy, modest, and a very nice guy who really tries to level with people. In interviews, he seems very thoughtful, and it seems he calculates what he's going to say before he says it, and unlike an INFP, doesn't seem at all flighty or dreamy and doesn't say odd things. I've also read that he is very shy and reserved on stage...

I'm really terrible at typing people I don't know personally.

Anyone else have an opinion?

you can see him interviewed

here 
Sooner: James Blake Interview -

here
BBC - Music Showcase

and here


----------



## lovabie (Nov 17, 2011)

I loveeeeeeee him!!! I initially thought INTJ but I'm unsure. Perhaps ISFP but his music is just so abstract you know? He's such an inspiration for me, I probably listen to him everyday! You could be right about INFP...


----------



## cattus (Oct 28, 2013)

ISFP. Quite certain!


----------

